# My work permit application appeals



## jjkubeke (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello there, 
I really need your help here. My company applied for a work permit for me through immigration agents since September 2013. 

First rejection was in December of the same year because I didn't submit police clearance from my country which mandatory when the application was submitted. 

April 2014 was the second rejection apparently they said the company didn't provide proof that there was not suitable south African canditate which the company provided. Because I work as a French Customer Service Host in an Online Casino. 
Obviously there are not too many south African who can speak and write french. 

February 2015 the company submitted an appeal again and I'm still waiting until today.

Is there any way I can push through my appeal?


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

a letter of demand from a court will be your best bet, appeal has no deadline, call home affairs and they will issue u a case number and u can follow up on that


----------



## jjkubeke (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a reference number provided by VFS


----------



## jjkubeke (Aug 28, 2015)

Will the court really push home affairs to give me my work permit? Never heard of something like that before


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi jjkubeke, 

Are you aware that you qualify for a critical skills visa? 
Why not scrap the general work visa application and submit a critical skills visa. Are you here in SA without a visa, as you are still awaiting the outcome of your appeal?


----------



## jjkubeke (Aug 28, 2015)

I wasn't aware that working as a French speaker qualifies me for a critical skills visa. I'm living here as an asylum seeker, so I'm living here legally.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

jjkubeke said:


> I wasn't aware that working as a French speaker qualifies me for a critical skills visa. I'm living here as an asylum seeker, so I'm living here legally.


Well I am glad to tell you that you would certainly be able to qualify you are working at a BPO and you are a French speaker. So yes, I suggest you look at applying for a critical skills visa.


----------



## jjkubeke (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your advice. I will try that route.


----------

